# Twisted sweetgum



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven’t made a walking stick in a while but here’s one a made today it has a boiled linseed oil finish


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great, Randy. I envy those twisted sticks you guys get down south. They are extremely rare up here in Maine.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking stick Randy. I have a couple of swirled sticks I need to finish up.


----------

